# NPC bodybuilder arrested largest steroid bust ever in Austin, TX



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2011)

NPC bodybuilder arrested – largest steroid bust ever in Austin, TX by Anthony Roberts What do you get when you mix a National Physique Committee bodybuilder with a fetish for guns, suicidal tendencies, a buttload of steroids, and leave him alone in his apartment for weeks at a time? I have no idea, but in [...]

Read More...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh shit!


----------



## SFW (Jun 14, 2011)

Thankfully he didnt murk a bunch of officers. Would of been bad PR for gear abusers everywhere.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 14, 2011)

True that. They snatched his ass up before he even had a chance. If he was a "domestic", I'm sure some people in Texas will not be sleeping well tonight....


----------



## RICKDAYTONA (Jun 14, 2011)

that sucks


----------



## underdog5 (Jun 19, 2011)

dude was a bad guy first, BB second.


----------



## unclem (Jun 19, 2011)

some big mouth most likely got jealous and he got popped. fuck u usa goverment.


----------

